# Weird question from therapist



## kpx0 (Mar 12, 2012)

So my therapist asked me this really weird question last time. I told him I used to suffer from OCD but that I don't anymore. Then when we were done he told me that for the next session I should think about whether I allow myself to be dirty, both physically and mentally. The physical part is obviously because of the OCD, but I don't get the mental part. I'm pretty sure he didn't mean sexually cause I kinda asked him if that was what he meant and he said; no, just mentally. Then he repeated the question. I left feeling pretty puzzled. Now, a couple of days later, I still haven't figured out what the hell he's talking about.

Anyone have any idea what he could mean?


----------



## GnB (Apr 15, 2012)

Your therapist use a poor choice of words and should have used more clinical words. Its really important to trust your therapist and in no way feel creeped out. It was probably innocent but should be dealt with so it's not lingering in your mind in your next sessions.


----------



## kpx0 (Mar 12, 2012)

R91 said:


> I think you should clarify this with your therapist, either by phone call or email. Only he knows what he meant and I could totally misinterpret his signals and his words. It's best to check it out with him.
> 
> But from my best guess, I think what he means is, do you allow yourself to have negative thoughts and not do anything about it? I will give you some coping mechanisms for this to use in the future. If you feel sad, allow yourself to feel sad without judging your emotions or forcing them away. If you feel anxiety, allow it to wash over you and don't force it away. Experience these 'negative' emotions. I would also suggest meditative techniques or breathing exercises to help you through it.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I see what you're saying but considering the things we talked about I don't think that's it. 
Also as I said, I don't have OCD so no point in giving me advice about it. lol


----------



## lovemyfear (May 4, 2012)

Yes an intriguing question isn't it! Frustrating to be left not knowing exactly what they meant. However, what's occurring to me that I'd like to offer you as a suggestion is this...

Do you keep your thoughts/mind 'orderley', 'clean', 'tidy'? Do you allow all your thoughts to come into your awareness or do you censor them, deny some of them, squash some of them down? Do you box them up neatly or allow them to spill out all over the place? Do you let yourself 'get messy' mentally, fully accepting and allowing all that wants to pop up in your mind? Or do you tidy away what feels unacceptable?


----------



## kpx0 (Mar 12, 2012)

lovemyfear said:


> Yes an intriguing question isn't it! Frustrating to be left not knowing exactly what they meant. However, what's occurring to me that I'd like to offer you as a suggestion is this...
> 
> Do you keep your thoughts/mind 'orderley', 'clean', 'tidy'? Do you allow all your thoughts to come into your awareness or do you censor them, deny some of them, squash some of them down? Do you box them up neatly or allow them to spill out all over the place? Do you let yourself 'get messy' mentally, fully accepting and allowing all that wants to pop up in your mind? Or do you tidy away what feels unacceptable?


That seems very likely. I think your right that is probably what he meant. I'm gonna assume that's what he meant and answer from that.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

It might just mean to get your brain to accept that your hands or whatever aren't going to be clean all the time, and that is ok.

You might think that something is dirty when in reality it is not, but you should tell your brain that it is ok.


----------

